# Frontier heater control valve location



## CGC (Feb 24, 2005)

Does anyone know the location of the heater control valve on an '02 Frontier? I suspect it is behind the dash/near the heater core but have not had the time to explore yet. Seems as though mine is stuck partially open. Now that the wx is getting warmer, the constant stream of warm air is getting uncomfortable. Also, does anyone know if there is any adjustment that can be made to the valve/linkage/cable? Thanks


----------



## bwr (Aug 18, 2005)

*similar problem in '01 Frontier*

Hey - Have you learned anything about your heater problem? I'm having the same problem in my '01 Frontier. I removed the glovebox and am able to see where the dash cable moves the heater control valve (low behind the center dash console - just follow the cable down from the controls) and mine appears to be fully closing (with knob turned to fully cold, valve looks fully closed and pressure with a long screw driver doesn't move the valve any further). It's possible there's someting blocking the valve inside. I'm considering bypassing the heater core altogether!

If you have learned anything, please reply. Thanks



CGC said:


> Does anyone know the location of the heater control valve on an '02 Frontier? I suspect it is behind the dash/near the heater core but have not had the time to explore yet. Seems as though mine is stuck partially open. Now that the wx is getting warmer, the constant stream of warm air is getting uncomfortable. Also, does anyone know if there is any adjustment that can be made to the valve/linkage/cable? Thanks


----------

